# Very sad news



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I never thought I'd be posting this, but I just nipped to the shop, and when I came back, Dora bunny had died :crying: She'd been out playing on the grass with Woof all day, and I'd popped them both back in whilst I nipped out. I couldn't have been gone more than 20 minutes.

Sleep well you beautiful girl, I'm so sorry you couldn't have known more happiness in your life. No-one will ever, ever hurt you again.

Run free, Dora xxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Eroswoof  
Binky free in rainbow bridge Dora bunny x x x

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh god hun!!! im so so so sorry

atleast she got a chance to know love and happiness and didnt die alone in rescue, Binky free dora, play well at the bridge

huge hugs to you hun x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

oh huni im so so sorry

r.i.p sweetheart x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

How very sad. RIP little bun


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh sweetie im so sorry :crying:
Perhaps that final week of happiness was just what she needed to pass on happy.. You should be very proud xxxx
RIP Dora.. Run free xxx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So sorry to read your news.

RIP Dora bunny xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss hun.

Sleep tight little Dora x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> oh god hun!!! im so so so sorry
> 
> *atleast she got a chance to know love and happiness and didnt die alone in rescue,* Binky free dora, play well at the bridge
> 
> huge hugs to you hun x


That's what Gloworm has just said to me 

She was out and playing all day, binkying and nomming and just enjoying being a bunny. I'm devastated for her, her little burnt ear hadn't long healed for gods sake :nonod: ugh and now I'm being all dramatic 

I'm not the most level headed when it comes to things like this 

I know she had an irregular heartbeat and things. Meh :nonod:

We'll have to phone the crematorium tomorrow  poor baby girl xxxx


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss

RIP Dora


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh no, sorry for your loss hun xx

Binky free over the bridge Dora bun xxx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

aaahh im so sorry to hear this. poor little bun.

RIP Dora xxxxxx


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh no Em, I'm so sorry doll. Rest in Peace Dora xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

So sorry Em xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

So sorry hun **hugs*. Run free little Dora xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

SO sorry to hear this Em (((gigantic hugs for you)))


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you have lost your bunny. I don't remember reading about you getting her but I gather from what I have just read that you haven't had her long and was rescued from a life that wasn't nice. Your such a kind hearted person and I'm sure Dora enjoyed her last days with you. R.I.P Dora x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my what a shock!! Am so sorry hun!

RIP little Dora!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry Em but at least she had the chance to live a happy life if only for a little while


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh darl I am so so sorry!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Em I'm so very sorry ((((hugs))))
sleep tight little Dora xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, Poor little Bun, and such a shock for you.
RIP little Dora.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Em, sorry mate.

You're a good person, who continually does good things.

You should be proud of what you did for her.



Sweet Dreams Dora x


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Sleep well, baby girl, and hop free once you've had enough rest little lady. This will always be your home xxxx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry hun, that's so sad....but she went happy and your sentiment is spot on  x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Goodnight sweetheart. may you rip. xxxx


----------

